# Stupid 120mm Rear Fan on Case



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

What's cookin' folks??

My answer would be the 120mm fan on the back of my case (RaidMax Ares). You'd notice if you stepped into my house, the constant and irritating HUM and WHINE of the fan spinning at full speed, almost as if the computer was about to fall apart.

The rear fan I have is the default one that came with the case. The whole case actually came with a 450W RaidMax PSU as well, which I got rid of because it added to the noise. So basically saying, my case is now half as loud as before, and now all I need to get rid of is that pesky whiny fan.

Normally the fans are not as loud, but still very noticeable and much louder than other computers. When the room heats up (78ºF+), the fan speeds up to keep up with the cooling, and THAT'S when the fun begins... :upset:

Sometimes I worry about the fan just quitting one day and destroy my entire system as a result. What would you guys recommend for me to replace this cheap fan? I hear good things about Antec and Coolermaster, and would like some words of advice based on experience. Thanks for taking the time to read my rant lol ray:

Raptor22


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Me personally i just use antec fans 
I got 5 120 mm antec case fans and 1 200 mm case fan
they're all running full speed except the 200mm fan.

Its not loud and my comp is pretty cool
I would say its about half as loud as normal conversation
you could try to hook em up o your motherboard, sometimes they come with the tri speed manual switch


----------



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, not sure if my mobo has that plug... it is an MSI K9N4 SLI. But personally I'd still say get rid of the noisy fan and get a better and more quiet Antec or equivalent.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

the tri speed switch is part of he fan not the mobo


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I use ThermalTake products mostly. Most of the fans are 120mm (the PSU fan always gets replaced too). Im running 4 x 120mm and 1 x 130mm (plus 2 Zalman coolers) but it never gets above a whisper. Temps are between 25 and 45 Celsius across the board.
Ive found a good quality case can also help with fan noise.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I like the Antec Tricools and also Scythe fans. Look for low dB fans with high CFM. You can also use a fan controller to adjust speeds, I keep the fans that don't have their own speed control hooked up to that all around 1000 rpm. All the antec fans are set to low, so there isn't as much noise. Can barely hear it, but I have a lot of fans.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine stay full speed and apart from the UV you'd never know it was on :wink:
But its all gravy...
Its personal preference and what _you_ want.
Shop around with a requirement to keep to (be it budget, spec or general dislikes).
If something doesnt quite work, change it so it does.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Antec TriCool fans are really good fans. Also the Scythe Slipstream series are good, they have a 100+CFM fan, and i dont think it is too noisy either.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

maybe i should measure how loud my fans, not very loud I dunno.


----------



## noirdombre (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm with Mcninjaguy I've got an antec 1200 case and i've got 6 antec tri speed fans and 1 200 mm case fan all on high and the noise dosen't bother me at all. The only fan I have that I kinda mind is the one on my scyth ninja copper heat sink, I put a scyth ultra kaze on it and wow that thing can drown out a vacume cleaner. But my temps are super cool so the trade off is worht it.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got the 1200 too and have the 5 antec 120's as well as the 200mm top fan all on low. Another TriCool on the middle mount set to low as well. Side fan (CoolerMaster LED Silent Fan - 120mm) and antec SpotCool (pointed at ram) are set on 1000 rpm with a Scythe Kama Meter fan controller. PSU fan is 140mm. 
The HSF is the Scythe Ninja 2 with a 120mm Scythe Slipstream on it.
I can't hear any one fan over any other, it's a very quiet setup, and runs very cool.


----------

